
People eat so much chicken that it's changing the geological record - f_allwein
https://www.treehugger.com/animals/people-eat-so-much-chicken-it-will-affect-geological-record.html
======
thdespou
Those are not chickens. They are meat that happens to live for a while.

~~~
mdkdog
nailed it

------
adetrest
The way we treat animals is so repulsive and sad. As the article says, take a
moment to think about how your meat, fish, mill, eggs are made and how much
suffering and pollution they cause, then see if its worth re-evaluating your
food choices.

